# Location of WKORV 1br OV



## luv_maui (Jan 26, 2006)

I've noticed occasionally resale 1 br OVs.  Does anyone know if they're located differently since they're not 2br OV's (i.e. maybe they're are only say 2 of them and they're located at the back of building X?).  Also, does anyone happen to know the maintenance dues for a 1 br OV?


----------



## zendala (Jan 26, 2006)

Someone who owns there may better be able to respond, but I believe all of the units at WKORV are 2BD lock-offs (1BD + Studio). So a 1 BD OV  would just be the larger 1/2 of the LO and  could technically be throughout all of the buildings. 

I do not know if there is a resort/building/unit map, but if you search other threads you may be able to find how the units are numbered and how good a view a unit has is (say from back to front). 

You can ask potential sellers what their deeded week and unit is, but unless you have a fixed unit/week, I don't think you are guaranteed a specific unit when you make your res., only that you will get your view category - OF, OV, or Island View.


----------



## Will (Jan 26, 2006)

We own a 1 bedroom ocean view unit and they can either be the large side of a 2 br lockoff or one of a few stand alone units that do not have the connecting hallway.  It is also sometimes referred to as the 1br premium villa, with the small side of the lockoff referred to as the studio.  They are located throughout the resort.  Since we are a family of four this helped reduce the cost of our purchase.  Hope this helps.

Will


----------

